# factory tinted windows



## Rhiannon (Nov 26, 2007)

i just got a 2005 se-r with 20,000 miles on her. the dealership told me the windows came tinted from the factory . doese anyone now if this is true or not ?. and if it is where would i find the information that would say so ?

by the way this seams like a great site but not much action lately.

thanks joe


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I would assume that Pa is the same as NJ, and my windows DID NOT come tinted from the factory.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 26, 2007)

the car was origanaly sold in ohio to the first owner. then sold to me in p.a. 

there is a nissan something glass with a dot # that is glass etched on the lower corner of the windows. would this be enough to fite a tinted window ticket if were to get one.


----------

